# Смещение остистого отростка



## Leopandro (18 Ноя 2017)

Недавно в позвоночнике около места боли прощупал ямку между позвонками и смещение позвонка одного в право другого влево. Сфотографировал спину с телефона.   Там видно что 2 позвонка идут вместе в ряд сначала потом третий чуть правее а четвертый левее. Что скажете поэтому поводу. Опасно ли это и как это исправить?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Ноя 2017)

Если не болит, то и переживать не надо.
А если болит, то к врачу ортопеду или неврологу (у нас почему-то и они занимаются этими проблемами) сходите, снимки рентгеновские сделайте.
Или к врачу мануальной терапии, он сможет оценить это - так нормально, или стоит обследоваться.


----------

